# Tire Clearance on 2011 CX Frame/Fork?



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

The site shows that the "built" models ship wtih 35mm tires... just wondering how much wider you could go if you were so inclined.

I realize these are new so it's a shot in the dark that anyone even knows, but I figured I'd ask.



Thinking about buying a frame and building up a bike over the winter so I've got somethign to tinker on.... Just looking at all the frame options that are available these days and I really like my CR1, so I thought i might give their CX frame a try.


----------

